
Tekken-Style Health Bars Introduced in Exhibition Taekwondo Matches - adrian_mrd
https://www.kotaku.com.au/2020/01/tekken-style-health-bars-make-watching-taekwondo-so-much-better/
======
rasz
and their animated gif [https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-
media/image/upload/c_lfill,w_...](https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-
media/image/upload/c_lfill,w_768,q_90/lhg2yt1ejjczlfvsshxs.gif) shows how
pointless they are. Red dude has 1/3 of "health" taken for blocking! shitty
unaimed flailing dollyo chagi? and another 1/3 for receiving weak missed punch
in the back. Looks like Black won the fight by tripping other guy, if
anything. Longer YT clips are hilarious in a bad kind of way :(

Foot fencing seems apt. Taekwondo is pretty good at being healthy recreational
activity, like yoga, ball room dancing or jogging, but never mistake it for
actual fighting. All the splits and 360 kicks are nice and all, until you get
punched in the face :) I was a believer for years before my first visit to
kick boxing gym. Took one training session to switch places. Its the same
story with most traditional martial arts. It usually took one sparring for
newcomers with prior TMA training to see thru all the bullshido they been fed
for years of karate/kung fu/wushu/aikido/taekwondo/tai chi/ etc.

